# Lake Erie Toolworks *NEW* Wagon Vise Screw kit



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I received an email today from Nick Dombrowski of Lake Eire Tools he said they will be launching a new vice kit in the next few weeks. It will be unveiled at the "Woodworking in America show" in California. Here are some pictures he sent me as well. I have the first draft of the installation instructions which will be finalized when the vices are placed on sale at his site. If anyone wants to see them just email me.


----------

